# Can i change wine version used by Suyimazu for Steam?



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 25, 2022)

I need this information.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 25, 2022)

Yep you can, it defaults to wine-proton and if you install wine or wine-devel aside using pkg then suyimazu will detect it and you can choose it per prefix.

Manage Wine --> Change Wine version for an application


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 25, 2022)

Alexander88207 there is something strange. Some games work better than Suyimazu Steam on Wine Steam although i try both versions of Suyimazu Steam(Default and wine). But some games work better on Suyimazu Steam.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 25, 2022)

What do you mean exactly?


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Nov 25, 2022)

Suyimazu runs : Aqtion and Just Cause
Wine Steam runs: Fistful of Frags and Codename Cure
by Wine Steam i mean not using Suyimazu just wine and Steam.


----------

